# Concerned about my platy! White thing on her side.?



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

I just recently transferred her to a 3 female and one male breeder tank and came home tonight to find this hanging off her bottom side, I tried to get the best photo possible. Any ideas?


----------



## fishlover2000 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hard to tell can you get a side picture. It might just be her fins . I wouldn't worry to much about it. 
P.S she looks pregnant!


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

fishlover2000 said:


> Hard to tell can you get a side picture. It might just be her fins . I wouldn't worry to much about it.
> P.S she looks pregnant!


I sure hope she is! lol This morning the white thing was gone! Ya!


----------



## fishlover2000 (Feb 27, 2011)

Haha weird.


----------

